
Ask HN: How do you manage translations? - bingo_cannon
I have a few hundred English strings to translate. They include both labels and content. I am interested to know how HN gets their project strings translated.<p>- Is there a service that will let me host my strings?<p>- Any experience&#x2F;opinion on crowd sourcing translations?<p>- Cost: The dedicated companies are quite expensive for a hobby project. Did you ever pay for translations? What is the cost model?<p>Thank you.
======
ColinWright
Translation is difficult to get right, and unless you do get it right, your
service is likely to be ridiculed. For small amounts, very small amounts, you
might be able to get friends to do you a favour, or even random people on
platforms like Mastodon, Twitter, or HN.

For labels, services like Google Translate are fraught with pitfalls and
dangers, and non-native translators likewise (although better).

In short, balance your costs against your risks, and ask for help in the
places you frequent. But if you want good translations, be prepared to pay.

 _Personal opinions only, others will disagree, take a balanced view._

